# MEDIO FÍSICO > Lagos y Lagunas >  Llac de la Cabana Sorda

## sergi1907

A los pies del pico de la Coma de Varillas, en Andorra, se encuentra este pequeño lago, aquí os dejo unas fotos de Carles.









Un saludo

----------


## jlois

Qué ganas tengo de volver a recorrerme esa zona de Andorra . Muy buenas vistas, Sergi.

----------


## perdiguera

Dale las gracias a Carles por estas bonitas imágenes.

----------

